# Skimmer Recommendations



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi all,

I want to rearrange my sump under my cabinet and need to find a smaller and better skimmer. I have a 180G tank, i can fit a 27" tall skimmer. 

I'm leaning towards the new CAD lights pipeless skimmer or the Vertex Omega.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Vertex Omega looks really nice, I wouldn't bother with the Cadlights.

You should at least look into recirculating skimmers- way more efficient and are unaffected by the water level in the sump. For me the best part is that when I feed my tank I shut down the return pump but not the skimmer because I don't have to worry about the water level in the sump. Major bonus!

The best bang for the buck IMO is the Avast CS1 recirculating skimmer with Sicce PSK-1000 pump. It's a kit that you put together so you end up with a $600+ skimmer for under *$300.* and sexy smoked acrylic!









Technical Details:
Tank Rating: 50-200 gallons 
Footprint: 9"x10" (Can be made to fit in 9" x 9" with careful effluent pipe plumbing arrangement)
Height: 22.75", with Swabbie 25.5"
Diameter at Base 7.5" 
Neck diameter: 3.75" 
Collection Cup Diameter: 6" 
Collection Cup Drain: Standard 
Air Silencer: Standard
Sicce PSK1000 performance: 1100 lph @ 23w
For in sump use only. 5"-16" depth. The standard recirculating configuration allows the skimmer to run in any depth up to the level of the neck union)
Water feed required: 100-300gph
Pump Warranty: 1 year.
http://www.avastmarine.com/ssc/do/product/youbuilt/CS1-Cone-Skimmer-Kit

I have this skimmer, it was easy to assemble and pulls nasty shit! 
Avast make really high quality stuff, look at the reviews on RC.


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

I have a vertex omega 150 in my tank and absolutely love it. It pulls a tonne of poop out of the water. Doesn't need a lot of maintenance, and when it does, it comes totally apart to clean it. I never shut it down either. But mine is in a section of my sump where the water level does not change, regardless of pump running or not.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

The Vertex Omega 150 would be a little undersized for a 180G tank.

I would look at the Vertex Omega 180i or Alpha 200 if you want to stock the tank heavy.


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

I agree that the 150 would be too small, just pointing out that vertex, as is to be expected, makes an awesome skimmer. If you plan on heavy stocking and/or overfeeding, always go for a bigger size. Hence a 150 on my 65G tank, lol.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

If you are willing to pay more, the Vertex Alpha Cone 200 is good. I have been using it for over 4 years.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

I was a huge fan of Vertex Alpha's until I purchased a few of the new Deltic skimmers (SC 2560 Internal).

For the same money, the Deltec's outperform the Vertex Alpah's and require less maintenance.

With that said, Vertex Alpha's and Deltec's are not cheap.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

I second the Vertex Alpha 200 !! not cheap tho


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

*How about this one?*

What are your thoughts about this skimmer?

Aquamaxx EM300 for a 200G tank


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

It reminds me of the JNS U-2 skimmers that we have here in Canada.

They both use black acrylic and both use Sicce pumps. The price looks about the same too.


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

*This may be the one*

So after allot of research, i'm leaning towards this skimmer:
http://www.marinedepot.com/AquaMaxx...in_Skimmers-AquaMaxx-UJ00154-FIPSISNW-vi.html

It's on sale and this leaves me some cash to buy a dosing pump unit.

What are you're thoughts? I do love the Vertex 200 but its really expensive.

You're feedback is always appreciated.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Are you looking at the CO-1, CO-2 or CO-3?


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Im using the co-1, great skimmer for the money. Highly recommend this brand. The co-2 would be great for your tank.


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm looking at the co-3. It's on sale at marine depot right now.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

The Co3 looks like a great choice. Sicce pump- can't go wrong there, it will be reliable and quite.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Yeah, can't beat the price of the AquaMax or JNS. 

They use the same Italian pumps (Sicce) as the Omega series by Vertex for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

*Found it*

So i pulled the trigger on a Aquamaxx Co 3.

Got it at a great price and i'm sure it will perform great.

Thank you all for your help.

Mods please take down.


----------

